# John Daniel Winters new composition



## chasw (Aug 6, 2006)

My son is a gifted acoustic guitar player. About 2 years ago he started composing for piano, and orchestra. His latest piece is called "Pendulum Fantasie" for a string ensemble. I think its very good, but then I'm a little biased. Please check it out at John's myspace site and let me know what you think. thx - CW

http://www.myspace.com/johnwinters

you can hear more of his guitar music at his regular web site:

www.johnwinters.biz/listen.htm


----------



## chasw (Aug 6, 2006)

FYI, I've posted "Pendulum Fantasie" and one other piece "Rach Three" on John's web site, where you can download them for free. The former was composed with Notion software using a library of live orchestral samples; the latter was composed with Progression software using a library of live guitar and percussion samples. Hope you enjoy them - CW

www.johnwinters.biz/listen.htm


----------

